# Free Autoroute around Reims?



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

We're shortly off once again on the Route Nationale south through France. One bit my wife hates is going through Reims (because of the traffic) so we tend to leap onto the autoroute, go like the clappers from the north side to the south side, then come off again. Someone was saying to me the other day that he was sure there was a way of getting on and off that particular section of the autoroute without having to pay a toll charge. He had done it a few times but it was some time ago and he couldn't remember exactly which junctions he used to get on and off.
Any francophiles out there who have heard of this one and know the answer?
:?
Or perhaps my friend is getting a bit senile - like me..............


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reims*

Hi

There are about 8 junctions that are toll free - I forget the numbers but heading south I think the first one is j23/j24.

Rapide561


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it is common practice in France that motorways around larger cities are toll-free. For Reims that means:

When you come down the N44 from Laon you will cross the Autoroute A26 at entry 15. Get on there, go in south-western direction around the city until you reach the junction with the A4. Turn eastwards (directions Metz/Dijon). Leave the A4 again at exit no. 26 at the south-east edge of Reims and go back on the N44. 

If you miss exit 26 off the A4 you have to pay!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have never been able to go past Reims other than by using the motorway straight through the middle. I have just looked at the map and cannot see anywhere that you can use a motorway without going through the middle. Obviously I am missing something as Boff knows his onions but for the life of me, I am either going blind or having another senior moment.


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Instant answers as usual. Many thanks Rapide561 and Gerhardt especially.
Gerhardt - simple and easily understood instructions - can see your solution straight away on the map. Can you tell me whether your advice is based on experience or is there some website or documentation which tells us which bits of the autoroutes are toll-free?
Pusser - are you looking at the right Reims? The one I'm talking about is in the Champagne region up and right a bit from Paris :? There doesn't seem to be a motorway through the middle on my map. Gerhardt's instructions are spot-on!


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I can see where Pusser is coming from here, Reims extends to the SW of the motorway and one section close to the canal is very urbanised


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Lol pusser,

Although it looks like it on the map the autoroute doesn't go right through the middle, the A26 veers off round the west of the city, then joins the A4 around the southern outskirts of the main city centre to J26 just before the toll where you can get back onto the N44 to head south again.
Having said that we usually go further down the A4 to junc 27 and back onto the N44 there as the stretch between Chalons and Reims is a bit grim, isn't dual carriageway and can get a bit busy at times. Not a problem if you're not in a hurry (ie you over 60 yrs old :wink: ) though.

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamic...mVpbXM00001100&stat=ambiguous_map&strChoice=0

Or with http://tinyurl.com/zzvap Reims (amended)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

refuel said:


> Gerhardt - simple and easily understood instructions - can see your solution straight away on the map. Can you tell me whether your advice is based on experience or is there some website or documentation which tells us which bits of the autoroutes are toll-free?


Hi,

well, both. We have passed Reims this way, though, to be honest, we left the Autoroute and went downtown to visit the cathedral. The documentation I use is my Michelin road atlas for France, where all toll booths and toll-free stretches are marked.

@ Pusser:

You are absolutely right, the A4 practically goes through the city, at least through the more recent parts. However it still is the fastest way to get through and you have no hassle with narrow or one-way roads etc. And it's toll-free.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Many Thanks Gerhard - and my apologies for putting a "t" on the end of your name - I'm going dyslexic as well as senile . Next step is to get a Michelin Road Atlas for France. Talking of maps I agree with all previous posters that the confusion seems to have been caused by different maps and scales. Mine is a 2004 Collins Road Atlas of Europe which is large scale - and relatively ancient. Having looked at others I can now see why some say "straight through" and others "go round". Most accurate and informative is to try zooming in with Google Earth - always assuming you are Broadband connected of course 8). Anyway thanks to all for the usual very informative replies


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Boff said:


> You are absolutely right, the A4 practically goes through the city, at least through the more recent parts. However it still is the fastest way to get through and you have no hassle with narrow or one-way roads etc. And it's toll-free.
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


We find it's all about timing when looking at by-passes or the 'straight through the middle' alternative. The last time we hit Reims we came through the middle as it was mid morning.

Orleans, is a prime example for us.
Travelling the north/south route we regularly take the very easy road through the middle but use the autoroute if its evening rush hour.
The alternative non payage western inner ring road is awful and jams up near the river.


----------

